# Missed last 5 Capricas because they showed REPEATS!!!



## jbinner (Mar 24, 2005)

Lovely, how nice Tivo! I was watching V, thinking Caprica was repeats. I didn't notice the titles till too late. I MISSED THE LAST 5 RECORDINGS BECAUSE TIVO REPORTED THEM ALL AS REPEATS! 

THANKS ALOT!


----------



## dylking (Jul 20, 2003)

Fortunately, I found this thread last week, so I could plan ahead.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=461429

I guess you're stuck till the dvd's come out.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Drat.

I got so hung up on the fact *V* was restarting tonight and I'd have to set up to record both it AND "No Ordinary Family" I completely forgot about Caprica. I haven't been saving them, but wanted to see the last ones.

And there's no repeats scheduled...


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

TiVo recorded the last 3 for me.

This probably is not TiVo's fault. It's the guide people.

They must've fixed the "repeat" issue just in time for the last 3.


----------



## Grey Griffin (May 24, 2007)

The DVDs with these episodes have been  available since December 21.

It looks like they already aired on Canada's Space channel in November. My guide data shows the OAD as yesterday but as deandsahl said, they may not have added that until the last second.


----------



## Schmye Bubbula (Oct 14, 2004)

I don't understand why there's such disparity among people's TiVo Season Passes. All five episodes of Caprica were duly flagged in my To Do list without any intervention by me, despite my TiVo info erroneously listing them as having first-run a couple of months ago. How can everybody's guide data  all coming from the same mother ship  give such different results for different users?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Schmye Bubbula said:


> I don't understand why there's such disparity among people's TiVo Season Passes. All five episodes of Caprica were duly flagged in my To Do list without any intervention by me, despite my TiVo info erroneously listing them as having first-run a couple of months ago. How can everybody's guide data  all coming from the same mother ship  give such different results for different users?


Was your season pass set to record first-run only?

My TiVo was NOT set to record these episodes until I changed it to "all episodes" from "first run".


----------



## gothaggis (Mar 3, 2010)

SyFy tweeted all week long that the Caprica episodes were showing up as repeats for many people....wonder why that was. I watched them before they aired so I wasn't that upset that my tivo didn't record.

Caprica could have been such a great show - too bad it had bad writers. They just had way too many storylines going on - should have focused more on the cylons than the boring 'dirteater' storyline and convoluted religious stuff (although I understand they had to focus on that somewhat to sync up with the cylons in BSG) - you can never go wrong with robots.


----------



## Schmye Bubbula (Oct 14, 2004)

cwoody222 said:


> Was your season pass set to record first-run only?
> 
> My TiVo was NOT set to record these episodes until I changed it to "all episodes" from "first run".


I see your point: Yes, mine was set to "Repeats & first-run." (But my point was, weren't some of the complaints that their Season Pass didn't pick these five up in any event?)


----------



## jimp (Jan 1, 2005)

Siffy has them up on the site, handy for those that missed it due to the guide data mix up:
http://www.syfy.com/rewind/caprica/
(I don't watch Caprica, but saw this reported elsewhere and figured I'd pass it long)


----------



## Playloud (Jan 6, 2008)

I missed the first few. Something very strange though...

Last night, when I noticed I was missing them, I checked the original air dates, to make sure they were actually new episodes. They all showed late 2010 original air dates (probably when they were supposed to air had the show not been canceled). However, looking at the recordings I did get (manually recorded after I noticed the error), they are now showing the correct 1/4/11 original air date.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

gothaggis said:


> Caprica could have been such a great show - too bad it had bad writers. They just had way too many storylines going on - should have focused more on the cylons than the boring 'dirteater' storyline and convoluted religious stuff (although I understand they had to focus on that somewhat to sync up with the cylons in BSG) - you can never go wrong with robots.


actually I was digging on the convoluted religious stuff - really cool way to explain how the cylons got their perspective on the universe.

I think it was bad marketing - SyFy just keeps thinking that as long as they advertise on their own channel then people will know. It is a truly self defeating way to boost audience


----------



## AlphaDelta (Jan 9, 2007)

SP missed them here as well. Guess I'll wait for the DVDs.


----------



## JimboG (May 27, 2007)

ZeoTiVo said:


> I think it was bad marketing - SyFy just keeps thinking that as long as they advertise on their own channel then people will know. It is a truly self defeating way to boost audience


The real secret to boosting the audience is to do away with a genre-limiting channel name like "SciFi" and re-name the network Siffie and add pro wrestling.:down::down::down:

But hey, I'm sure things will improve once Comcast takes over. Just look at all their great original programming, like E! and G4 and Style.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I knew they were coming so I checked their existance, set an SP and noticed some conflicts and made sure I got the Caprica episodes by just forcing a recording (yellow checkmark). I don't think I missed anything because I was watching an East Coast feed not a West Coast Feed so they didn't interfer with V or Ordinary People. Having 2 tuners helped also. I have had to Netflix all kinds of stuff like this in the past though.


----------



## dublatte (Feb 22, 2008)

I have 2 tivos... a Premiere and a TivoHD... lots of space on both. Both had season passes for Caprica set to keep all episodes (no limit), first-runs only, keep until I delete. TivoHD got the last 4 out of 5. Premeire got none of them.

TivoHD info for the episodes show them as shows from 2011. Premiere shows them as 2010. Different program info for each Tivo?

Oh yeah... and now SyFy has a copyright on their programs... so can't move the episodes to the Premiere.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

dublatte said:


> Oh yeah... and now SyFy has a copyright on their programs... so can't move the episodes to the Premeire.


It might be the doing of your cable provider. Verizon FiOS had ALL channels (including SyFy) unprotected until a month before my area was to be transitioned over to Frontier (another company).  That's a whole other story.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

My season pass is set to first run only and it recorded all the episodes. It is an old series 1 DirecTV tivo dvr.


----------



## dleithaus (Oct 29, 2005)

ZeoTiVo said:


> I think it was bad marketing - SyFy just keeps thinking that as long as they advertise on their own channel then people will know. It is a truly self defeating way to boost audience


Ya think? Repeated letters to SyFy asking how wrestling fits into a SyFy categorization that usually includes science fiction, fantasy, and horror remain unanswered since that silliness started. It is not only the marketing folks, but also the top program directors making these poor decisions.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

You can use Vuze and download them.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

dublatte said:


> ...and now SyFy has a copyright on their programs... so can't move the episodes to the Premiere.


No problem moving them back and forth here (HD and an original S3)....


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

dublatte said:


> Oh yeah... and now SyFy has a copyright on their programs... so can't move the episodes to the Premiere.





Bierboy said:


> No problem moving them back and forth here (HD and an original S3)....


It's likely because dublatte's cable provider is putting CCI byte values (http://www.tivo.com/copyprotection/) on SyFy Channel that prevents them from being transferred while yours doesn't.

All channels that I received on Verizon FiOS, including SyFy Channel were wide open (content could be freely moved to PCs or other TiVos) until ~June 2010. 

Unfortunately, the message in TiVo's UI can be misleading or wrong (in some cases) due to its wording:


> Restrictions: Due to policy set by the copyright holder, this recording: Cannot be transferred to VCR, DVD, or any other media device....


It may NOT be the "copyright holder" but rather stupid cable providers who blanket put on the above values.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

As much as TiVo should be set it and forget it, it does take some management.

For instance, Letterman always seems to be reported as repeats in my guide data.

So in general, I set all my SPs as FR&R. And then once a week or so, I go through the TDL and cancel anything I know for sure is a repeat.


----------

